# Colnago Master with custom paint.



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I picked up a Colnago Master today that i found in our local classifieds. The frame is in good nick apart from some chips in the paintwork. There is no indication on the frame that it is a master other than the unique master tubing.

The paint job is really interesting. The left chainstay has a signature of sorts with the wording 'King Custom' Paint 12/96.

I don't think this was a repaint since it looks like the original Columbus decal is intact, although i could be wrong.

Heres a pic of the bike:










Heres a closeup of the Columbus decal:










I couldn't quite focus on the chainstay signature, will try again with better lighting.

Has anyone ever come across a custom paint job with the same signature?


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Look closely*

Check to see if there are any club cut outs in the seatstay caps, dropouts, and lugs and BB. The paint job appears to be an attempt at an Eddy Merckx style paint job from mid-late 90's. If cut outs are there then its the real deal with a one-off paint job done after original purchase.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. It certainly does look like a copy of the Eddy Merckx paint job. I am now convinced that the frame has been resprayed. The bottom bracket has a large club cutout underneath with brazed on cable guides. It has two smaller cutouts on the top of the bb either side of the seat tube. 

The only other club cutout is on the bottom head tube lug. It has colnago stamped on the seat stays where they join the seat tube. The dropouts are campagnolo with 269 stamped on the outside of the right one. The brake bridge is Gipiemme.

The decal on the head tube and the columbus decal are slightly discolored, so may have been scanned and printed. The paintwork itself looks professionaly done.

Is there a possibility that this could be a chinese reproduction of the real thing (do they infact exist).


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Gilco Tubes and Master*

I seriously doubt that it's a knock off. Not likely that anyone would go through the trouble to come up with the unique Gilco tube shapes. The BB cutout and the two on the top of the BB shell for where the seat tube goes is normal for that era. Also, I doubt anyone would be putting the small holes on the seat stays which are there to relieve pressure during the brazing process.

I live in China, there may be some knock off's coming through but the market's really not big enough for the people here to care about the Master and its variants.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks boneman for clearing that up, what you say makes sense.. I am going to leave the frame as it is and rebuild it with some decent components. I'm 6'1 and 230lbs and must say that this is the most comfortable bike i've ever ridden.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Nice unique bike*

Strip her down and relube and clean everything. At my buddy's shop we break down and relube. For the frame we use 409 on a soft rag. We go over the frame about three times to remove any grease or oil or gunk. Mineral spirits for the gummy caked on stuff. Then, we go over the frame with about three coats of Pledge furniture polish. Makes clean up much easier when you put the bike back together. You have a very nice bike. Clean her and ride her, she's a keeper.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Thommy. I've stripped her down and am waiting for some Athena components i got off eBay from Jones Bikes. This is my dream bike on a budget and i will definitley be keeping as my daily rider.


----------

